# WC Discus - Brazilian and Colombian



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

Wild Caught Discus - Red Spotted and Royal Blue with Red Alenquer all around the 5" diameter size. 

Altums - 6" fin to fin

More pics to follow as I have just added some really nice Royal Blue's from a different batch.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

they are absolutely gorgeous...would love to see more pictures... wow you can really see the difference in WC... just wow


----------



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

*Discus*

I have them for sale at 65.00 each if you are interested. I am shipping an order to Toronto this Sunday if you are interested and you would only pay about 65.00 by splitting the costs.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you for the offer Wildman but I dont think I have the skills or knowledge to keep discus. Do they need RO water and live foods?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

What is the cost for the altums. Will you be importing on regular basis.
Presently am away but will be back in Jun.
Appreciate any info, thanks


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Amazing looking Altums, my next adventure for sure.


----------



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

*Discus*

No these discus are very hardy- pH6.8 from tap water that dis 7.8 but I use CO2 to lower. They like frozen bloodworms, NLS pellets and flakes. They eat like pigs and scrap hard for the food.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

CalgaryWildman said:


> Wild Caught Discus - Red Spotted and Royal Blue with Red Alenquer all around the 5" diameter size.
> 
> Altums - 6" fin to fin
> 
> More pics to follow as I have just added some really nice Royal Blue's from a different batch.


Gorgeous! Look at those stripes!!!!!


----------

